# Ridley Orion - Owner Opinions Wanted



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

I am going to test ride an Orion this weekend as my search for a new ride continues. So far, I really like the Specialized Tarmac and Roubaix with a slight edge to Tarmac on stiffness and responsiveness. My back likes the Roubaix a bit better.

The Ridley intrigues me because the geometry looks to be right smack in the middle of the two Specialized bikes. Does anyone here have an Orion? Could you please share your impressions on ride quality, handling, and responsiveness. From pictures and seeing it once on the shop floor, it looks pretty bulletproof.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I just bought one and built it up for a stage race. I have a grand total of about 4 days on it (all race miles), so take it for what it's worth.

My build is nothing spectacular. Rival group, Neuvation R28 wheels, FSA aluminum bar/stem, Easton carbon setapost... solid performing. Since I fell right between the medium and large sizes, I went medium for the shorter head tube. 

The bike itself is relatively snappy, yet mutes the bumps well. It isn't as "mushy" (subjective term) as the lower-end Roubaixs and Tarmacs I rode, and I felt like whatever I put into the pedal was reaching the road. I've had back problems in the past, and I found that bike fit, fitness, and flexibility played more of a role in how well a bike felt than geometry or material.

So, I really like it. It was right in my price range and handles my 190lb bulk well. Plus, it's Belgian, which adds extra cool points. I need to do some tweaking with it, but that will likely happen next year after I have some more miles on it.

For the record, I really wanted to like the Roubaix and Tarmacs (105/Rival level) that I rode- I just really dug that Saxo Bank paint scheme. They just didn't do it for me. Your mileage may vary. I did like the S-Works Tarmac a lot, but I'm not willing to risk one in a crit. The frames and components are not the same. At all.

Ride them and see what speaks to you and your intended uses.


----------



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

I bought a Ridley Orion about five months ago, and have since put a little over 1,000 miles on it. My build is all Dura Ace 7800 with DT Swiss 1.1 wheels and Continental Tires, FSA carbon handlebars and Easton stem, Easton cf post and Fizik saddle. The bike is fantastic. Very responsive and handles extremely neutral. I live in SoCal, where some of the L.A. roads here are quite chopped. And yet, the Orion soaks up the bumps, divots and what-not with almost a shock-absorber type style. It's really a great frame. Comfortable yet speedy on climbs, descents and flat efforts. I also like the fact that it's Belgium designed, which considering the cobbles in that region, makes sense as to why this bike rides so nicely on the busted-up city streets where I live.


----------



## bigel (Sep 14, 2011)

How long has Ridley been around for? What is their service/warranty like?


----------

